# Aussie TV Feature on ME



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

VERY COOL! TV Feature on ME/CFSThe TV segment below featured on ABC (Australia's national public broadcast channel) JTV (youth focused music program) at 11:30 pm Friday 11th May 2007. Take a look at it here:http://www.abc.net.au/jtv/video/default.htm?clip=mecfs


----------

